# Cheap SSR



## Glot (25/3/17)

Worthwhile watching for those that build their own equipment.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxEhxjvifyY


----------



## HardEight (25/3/17)

TLR - They work ok... I've used them for many years in home brewing equipment.. Cheap, but they do the job.
(Only ever had one go "close circuit" on me when one of the old KK elements let go....)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/3/17)

For those intending on switching 15A elements it might be worth buying the 50A versions?


----------



## malt junkie (26/3/17)

I've melted several Ebay Fotek 40amp SSRs (running 2400w), in the longer term it isn't worth it, and its dangerous. I'm slowly switching all these over to Inkbird 40amp jobbies.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/3/17)

Are Inkbird's built to the quality as explained in this video. ie. the critical points such as a suitably rated Triac, fully filled with resin for better insulation and also gaps on the PCB between main circuits?


----------



## Camo6 (26/3/17)

No problem with my Foteks drawing 3.6kW so far. Aren't there a lot of dodgy counterfeits of these going around?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/3/17)

Yep there are. "Made in Taiwan" is supposed to be one of the indicators. Some more info here http://www.instructables.com/id/The-inner-workings-of-Counterfeit-FOTEK-SSRs/

Here is the comparison allegedly between counterfeit and real. Although I'm not convinced. http://www.ul.com/newsroom/publicnotices/ul-warns-of-solid-state-relay-with-counterfeit-ul-recognition-mark-release-13pn-52/ If you go to the actual Fotek website the labeling appears to be identical to the 'fakes'. Bring back Australian manufacturing!!!

Be good to get a solid response from new site sponsor INKBIRD on whether their SSR's in fact have a suitably rated triac, or not.


----------



## huez (26/3/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Are Inkbird's built to the quality as explained in this video. ie. the critical points such as a suitably rated Triac, fully filled with resin for better insulation and also gaps on the PCB between main circuits?


They look like they come out of the same factory, just with a different logo on them. I'd imagine they are exactly the same as each other inside.
I was lucky enough to score some omron ssr's off ebay that someone had mislabeled, 5 bucks each, basically brand new.


----------

